# Which is the best: The Lord of the Rings or the Wheel of Time??



## Phenix (Aug 5, 2002)

*wich is the best: The lord of the ring or the wheel of time??*

hey I was just wondering wich one of these two series you think is the best.


----------



## Mormegil (Aug 5, 2002)

Since you chose to ask this question on a Tolkien forum, then I'm willing to bet that LOTR comes out on top. It's not really a fair question is it?
So, my vote is for LOTR. I only read about 1/2 of the first Wheel of Time book before I gave up on it, I much prefer Tolkien's writings.


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 5, 2002)

Hmmmmm, I can't really answer as I have yet to read 'the Wheel of Time' series. Though I would hazzard a guess at probably preferring Tolkien, since he is the creator of a genre and generally unmatched by any in his wake.


----------



## Phenix (Aug 6, 2002)

you are probobly right Mormegil... I just thought it would be fun to see if any one besides me likes wot more than lotr (but just a little bit more)


----------



## Grond (Aug 8, 2002)

The Wheel of Time is but a pale copy of the greatest of all fantasy literature, The Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Darth Saruman (Aug 8, 2002)

If Robert Jordan had been able to maintain the epic momentum encompassing the first 6 books in the series, I might have given this thread's question some serious thought. However, books 7 and 8 were just brutal, compared to the previous novels. It feels now that Jordan is just keeping the series going in order to make some money. Now book 9 has been sitting on my bookshelf for a year, waiting to be read.


----------



## Legolam (Aug 23, 2002)

Ditto to Darth's comments. RJ's series had the potential to be one of the greatest, if only he'd wrapped it up two or three books ago. Now it's just lots of people wandering around chasing other people for several thousand pages  I vote for JRRT, but not by much.

PS book 9 is a little better if you want to get it off your shelf and read it!


----------



## Éomond (Aug 27, 2002)

LotR forever!!!


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 28, 2002)

Lord of the Rings by a long shot! I actually think Robert Jordan is a great writer and I did enjoy his books; however, I would rather read a fantasie series that does not have all the perverted stuff in it. LotR is completely clean WOT is not. Therefore, in my book LotR is by far the best!


----------



## Moriquende (Aug 30, 2002)

I've only read the first book of the Wheel Of Time I can't say that I didn't like it, though I didn't like the quote on the cover "Robert Jordan has come to dominate the world that Tolkien began to reveal" .All in all I guess it was a good book,I read in one month,and I want to read all the series,but Tolkien IS the greatest no doubt for that!!!(LotR For ever!!)


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 7, 2002)

*LOTR ALL THE WAY!!!*

Hmmm, now if you asked this question in a wheel of time forum, The result might be quite different.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 7, 2002)

I stopped reading Jordan because it was getting ridiculous how many girls all the guys had... etc...
Plus it did go on forever.
Plus they kept on killing people who would then come back in the next book. Come on... kill the bad guys or don't kill the bad guys... make up your mind.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 7, 2002)

Ahh... but the Forsaken can't be killed that easily. They will always come back unless you use Balefire on them. I think that they are some of the best books ever written, and I never got bored with them. But, I agree with Elgee - I stopped reading them for the same reason. Too bad RJ couldn't have made the books a little bit cleaner.


----------



## In Flames (Sep 9, 2002)

I have only read the first two books, and it was alright.
Beside Tolkien i prefer the Forgotten Realms stuff.


----------



## Galdor (Sep 11, 2002)

The Wheel of Time series is pretty good, but nothing beats LOTR!!!


----------



## Elwing (Sep 14, 2002)

LOTR does beat WOT but not by too much, I have to agree on the length, by shortening it it would be better. I will stil be waiting for number ten in November though as I like RJ style of writing (what it is I don't know, but I like it.)


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 15, 2002)

I didn't really like the writing style that much... It was better than Harry Potter for sure. He seemed to have a lot of exclamatory sentences. All chapters seemed to be someone's thought process... a characters. I do that myself, but not so often, and it kind of felt odd.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 16, 2002)

See, that is what I loved about his writing style - seeing each scene from different people's points of view. I felt like I got to know the characters on a more personal basis.


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 27, 2002)

So far I've only read the first 4 in the WOT, I've been waiting for ages for the library to get part 5 in. I think they're very good but probably not as good as LOTR. WOT is very complex, which I suppose is one of the reasons I like it so much, but Nyanavae and Elayne trouncing round looking for Black Ajah is starting to annoy me! But I read on Amazon that Perrin, Faile and Loial don't feature at all in part 5. They're the best thread in the story! Much better than the other characters.

As for the nature of some of the relationships, to put it politely, that some people complained of, I guess you just like it or you don't and will have to put up with it if you read it. Personally, I ain't complaining  

LOTR came first, Tolkien made the genre. Jordan is one of any number of followers there, but one of the better ones. I'd also recommend David Gemmel, very good author of heroic fantasy.


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 23, 2003)

*Decides to ressurect 4 month old thread*

Thought I'd share a quick rant, and let newer WoT members notice this thread 

I got part 5 from the library in October after having waited since July for it. As expected, it was very good. I have now been waiting since October for part 6 to come in. It is now February. Annoying or what?

Anyway, yeah, that's it. New members, post about WoT!


----------



## j0n4th4n (Feb 25, 2003)

what do you mean about the books being 'perverted'? ive read books 1 and 8 and haven't found anything really like that


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 25, 2003)

Were you addressing Nenya or me? (it's normally a good idea to specify).

What I meant by perverted (I can't remember if I used that term. I think I may have just mentioned a high sex content) is the use of casual sex to an extreme, people with multiple partners, Elayne getting pregnant out of wedlock incredibly willingly and again casually, Rand and his three some, the situatin between Mat and the queen, whatever her name was. . . etc.


----------



## ms Greenleaf (Feb 25, 2003)

okay i love the WOT but there is a great even a classic book like WOT

and then you go a step higher and you see Tolkeins works JMO


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Feb 25, 2003)

LOTR! Then again I haven't read Wheel of time... Still I think that LORT is the best book ever!


----------



## annalovesviggo (Feb 27, 2003)

What idiots didn't say LOTR on that poll! I was suprised to see that on a Tolkien Forum it wasn't 100% Lord of the Rings - for shame on you!


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *I think I may have just mentioned a high sex content) is the use of casual sex to an extreme, people with multiple partners, Elayne getting pregnant out of wedlock incredibly willingly and again casually, Rand and his three some, the situatin between Mat and the queen, whatever her name was. . . etc. *


You've gone and spoiled the story! Only kidding, but I haven't got to those stages yet. Casual sex, I can probably just about manage to bear reading about that  

I think I need to get the rest of the books ASAP...


> _Originally posted by annalovesviggo _
> *What idiots didn't say LOTR on that poll! I was suprised to see that on a Tolkien Forum it wasn't 100% Lord of the Rings - for shame on you! *


 You know, there is infact more to life than LOTR. I haven't read any Tolkien-related stuff for ages, but I still come here, it is a very good forum, better than most others on the net, in my opinion.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 28, 2003)

I think she was joking, CS. 

Joke? Ever heard of one? Not taking things seriously? Trying de-cafinated coffe?

Gosh you are hyper.


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *I think she was joking, CS.
> 
> Joke? Ever heard of one? Not taking things seriously? Trying de-cafinated coffe?
> ...


 Hyper? Me? No, I'm tired and depressed right now. And it's usually me that has to point out things are jokes to people because they go right over their heads.

Anyway, I was aware it may not have been entirely genuine, but the opening seemed quite harsh, "What idiots didn't say LOTR on that poll!". I wouldn't like being called an idiot if I had voted for WoT, would you?


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Mar 1, 2003)

> I wouldn't like being called an idiot if I had voted for WoT, would you?


 Not at all! Good call, IMO. 

I'm finishing up book 9 of WoT at the moment...one thing I will say (regardless of the less-tasteful things) that Robert Jordan is a phenomenal writer with a very unique style. I find my own writing influenced by his immensly in the way he so vividly portrays each character's thoughts and points of view.


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 1, 2003)

Anna probably should've put a  after her statement, but it was obvious to me that she meant it lightheartedly. . .she's fairly new to the forum. Give her a break.


----------



## annalovesviggo (Mar 9, 2003)

I am really sorry if I offended anyone by calling you an idiot. it was meant to be lighthearted, and in future i will (as someone suggested) use a smiley face thing. i did not realise i would be analyzed. do people really take this so seriously that they pick up on such small things! oh well, i guess its nice to know someone saw my contribution- i've mainly been ignored before now!


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 10, 2003)

The problem is with internet communication is that it can be difficult to convey just how seriously you are putting an opinion forth. Those smilie-type things make that easier, but it's always best to make it obvious, to avoid possible confrontations 

And what's with me using a multitude of long words?


----------



## Halasían (Mar 19, 2003)

I gave a read to the first book, and browsed some of the others in a bookstore. Very little seems to happen, though RJ does describe his women characters well 

Tolkien has a finite world and is much better in writing.


----------



## Beleg (Mar 17, 2004)

The first six books are on par with Lord of the Rings. 
7th book is moderate. From the introduction of Cadsuane, it begin's to go downhill and last two books are very ordinary.
I don't have a problem with the Quartet of Rand though.  It is fantasy afterall and it isn't as if he is very descriptionary during those scenes.


----------



## Lord of Ry'leh (Apr 12, 2004)

Robert Jordan is a writer of enormous talent. His writing style is very simple and allows you to be swept up in the story, but still manages to relate a great deal of information without being dry.

However, after 9 books...it's time to stop. The Wheel of Time could have been enormous. It could have been huge. It could have been a Lord of the Rings for another generation. Robert Jordan destroyed any hopes of these future aspirations by having the story drone on and on and on. I read 'Eye of the World' and was blown away; I thought it was fantastic. Then I began to read 'The Great Hunt' but stopped when I thought, "8 more books after this? And the story still isn't over! No way."

The story is simply too long and drawn out, it loses a lot of momentum. If he had kept it to 3-5 books, it would have been 100% better.


----------



## Belladonna (Mar 28, 2010)

Lord of the Rings is a classic which will always feature as the Number One book, however, The Wheel of Time (and I have read all 12 books and am eagerly waiting for the penultimate book) is a great read. It's more modern and more adult in many ways. The main characters grow from being lads of 18 to men in their twenties, and yes, life changes them. We don't stay innocent for too long, and Jordan acknowledges that. The sex scenes, if they CAN be called that, are gentle and leave much to the immagination, unlike say, George Martin's adult fantasy saga, Fire and Ice, where one could quite easily blush here and there! Tolkien was woman shy in LOTR: Jordan acknowledges sexual urges. And possibly, that's what makes the books easier to come to terms with, apart from a mammoth saga.


----------

